
When hermit crabs confuse plastic trash for shells, ‘avalanche’ of death happens - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/12/05/what-happens-when-hermit-crabs-confuse-plastic-trash-shells-an-avalanche-death/
======
halkcyon
That is atrocious. I know in some communities, there is an effort to clean up
beaches polluted by the world; do these places have such a program?

